# Sly & the Family Stone



## Ulterior Motif (May 11, 2019)

A loose title, I know. But that's meant to be clickbait of sorts to see if anyone can solve this conundrum. Anywhere there's an infamous drum break in one of their songs 'Sing a Simple Song' that irritatingly, has no online drum tab whatsoever. The YouTube link has it slowed down 10%, but regardless, I'd like to see if a simple tab can be made for this hip-hop staple. I know it's in 16th notes and has lots of hi-hats.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Wish I could help but I don't know much about music.


----------



## haydnguy (Oct 13, 2008)

I don't know but I heard a couple of years ago that he was living out of his car. Very sad.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

Ulterior Motif said:


> A loose title, I know. But that's meant to be clickbait of sorts to see if anyone can solve this conundrum. Anywhere there's an infamous drum break in one of their songs 'Sing a Simple Song' that irritatingly, has no online drum tab whatsoever. The YouTube link has it slowed down 10%, but regardless, I'd like to see if a simple tab can be made for this hip-hop staple. I know it's in 16th notes and has lots of hi-hats.


It would be easier to just create your own drum tab working off of this 105 bpm sample instead of the 90 you posted -






Use this tool to create your tab... (DrumBurp is a free drum music editor for the rest of you who might be reading this)

http://whatang.org/2016/02/14/drumburp-v1-0-released-today/

and no, I will not do your homework for you by creating the tab myself as I'm far too busy crafting hip-hop drum tabs for Wagner's Ring Cycle that I intend to place in the "Opera" section out of pure spite to retaliate against everyone there for some completely imaginary slight by someone or other that not even I can remember who it might actually be or what it was actually about... and I also don't work for free... and I'm also feeling kind of cranky and irritable at the moment thanks to long running feuds that I have going with both the valet who parks my car and the barista at the Starbuck's across the street... and did I mention that I don't work for free?

And next time just skip the "clickbait of sorts" and title your thread - "Need drum tab for "Sing A Simple Song", eh?


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

haydnguy said:


> I don't know but I heard a couple of years ago that he was living out of his car. Very sad.


https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/funk-legend-sly-stone-homeless-239989

True story - attended one concert in which the band showed up but Sly didn't (Toronto), a second concert in which Sly showed up but the band didn't (Chicago), and rather wisely (even though I do say so myself) gave away tickets to a third show in which neither Sly nor the group showed up (Montréal) to a friend who is still so royally frosted at me (as if somehow it's entirely my fault) that she brings it up _every single time we meet_ and whines incessantly about it even though it happened like twenty years ago and at some time you have to let it just go, eh? And besides she got to see Bootsy Collins so it wasn't a total waste of time but don't tell her that as she feels that it's no consolation whatsoever as Bootsy is not Sly and she went to see Sly and not Bootsy (and on and on and on for like 45 more minutes before she finally drops it and starts whining incessantly about the "View Obstructed" seat ticket that I sold her for double face value to the Stones gig in Hogtown even though the ticket clearly states "View Obstructed" in large red letters - I sat 9th row six seats from centre until the Stones actually came on and then I _stood_ 9th row six seats from centre next to this American dude who actually kept calling out "Play Free Bird!" - I thought it was hilarious and couldn't help but laugh every time but if looks could kill Jagger would have slayed that dude right there and then and after like the sixth time he suddenly got the bum's rush and was escorted out by two rent-a-cops and the people surrounding him clapped and cheered...Good thing it was Toronto and not Altamont, eh?)


----------

